# GM Protest in harpenden today



## xes (May 27, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-18224637

This is the field I've been walking my dogs around, until they fenced off the bit you could walk round. It already had a 12 foot fence surrounding the field, to keep small animals out (there's chicken wire along the bottom) Might pop down to see if there's anything worth filming and snapping. Anyone else fancy a trip out to the shires to sit in the park on a hot sunny day?


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2012)

why aren't you part of the demo? 
esp you live round there and use the field and you give a shit no?


----------



## Random (May 27, 2012)

Xes only cares about a GM field if it has an unexplained crop circle in it


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2012)




----------



## xes (May 27, 2012)

Random said:


> Xes only cares about a GM field if it has an unexplained crop circle in it


there are plenty of "crop circles" in those fields btw. I've even been a witness to them being layed down. (by my dogs rolling around in them)

I popped down earlier, not a great deal going on. And my main reasons for not actually being a part of it, is that I am a massive stoner, and forgot  Also, there's not been the much in the way of local news for it so it's not been at the forefront of anything.  (not that I read local papers often) I'd heard it mentioned, and I went to find out who was beind it, but the link to the site wasn't working. Then you factor in a hangover and the heat, and you've not got much to give. Going to meander back down with the dogs (mainly to go to the pub, but I can go through the park) to see if anything has stirred. I'm presuming it's all packed up by now, not heard the chopper for a bit.

Side note. The person who lived next door to this house about 30 years ago, hacked up his wife and burried her in Rothampstead.


----------



## Random (May 27, 2012)

This is why the lizards are going to win


----------



## xes (May 28, 2012)

from looking at a video on youtube, it's not the field I walk round. I've never seen that field. Must be closer to the research centre.

Apaprently some damage was done yesterday, and 1 person was arrested.
Not heard what's said in the video (at work) just read the blurb


----------



## joustmaster (May 28, 2012)

Local people turn out to burn science 

Did any one try to drown anyone for being a witch?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2012)

Before long they'll be growing triffids there


----------



## xes (May 28, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Local people turn out to burn science
> 
> Did any one try to drown anyone for being a witch?


I don't think it was local people, this is Tory town. Dickhole of Dock Green is in charge, and a large percent of folk pour distain on protester types.

But from a quick look at the local rag, 7 witches were burnt, and 3 were drowned, a victorious day, I'm sure you'll agree.


----------



## Random (May 28, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Local people turn out to burn science


Won't someone think of the sciences!


----------

